# Cedar Mt Condors



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Anybody else seeing them this year? Saw at least three today but couldn't be confident on the fourth. Had been a few years since I had seen them. One of them even dropped and cruised over me by at most 50 ft off the deck.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Someone told me they saw about 15 in one group up there this summer. You used to be able to see them just South of Kolob res. but I haven't heard of any sightings in that area for a couple years.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

where are you seeing them? I'd like to go looking.

We picnicked up by Mitchell's Sawmill a couple years ago with a condor perched in a spruce close by. They are huge...


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

They were cruising between the southern boundary of Cedar Breaks along 148 south to Gooseberry Point yesterday. They were using the thermals coming off the cliffline all afternoon. Seemed pretty interested in searching the sheep herds along the road to Blowhard 😬

Impressively big. I forget every time until they cruise close overhead. We've had them cruise over us even closer on Angels Landing when we still visited the park years ago. Only seem to spot them every 2-3 years myself.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

interesting -- same general area. It's a good time of year to go find them. sheep, deer, elk carcasses....set up a camera on one!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

On a motorcycle trip to southern Utah this year we stopped at a turnout on Hwy 14 west of the turnout to Cedar Breaks. There was a woman with a radio antenna tracking the condors. Pretty cool.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Nice. I tried to find the old website to report a sighting but it seems to be down or no longer functional. It's great to see them doing well in the region.


----------

